

FreshDirect’s Website Suffers Outage - kator
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-12-26/freshdirect-site-down-on-outage-related-to-domain-renewal.html

======
kator
"FreshDirect, the online grocer that serves New York City and surrounding
areas, suffered a website outage after failing to renew its domain name,
showing that even a dot-com company can lose track of its Web address."

Just sad..

